# Opossum Goldfish



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

My 5 goldfish Fishy,Fishey,Fishi,Fishiy,and Fishiey play dead. Every time someone walks in the room at least 1 plays dead and the other 4 goldfish hide. I will get some pictures if only I know how to post some. teeneythebetta told me but I want to know how to post pictures from my camera.


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

We're going to need a lot more information in order to address your issue. Please tell us how large the tank is and how long large the fish are. Also what kind of filters you are using on the tank and what the water parameters are (ammonia, nitrite, nitrate, pH). Also knowing whether these are fancy goldfish or common goldfish would be a large help.


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

22 gallon tank,heater,filter(don't know what brand),gravel,decorated,4-1 1/2 inches,plakat,6-7 inches.


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

Even if they are fancy goldfish a 22 gallon tank is too small for five of them. Was the tank properly cycled before adding the goldfish and have you tested the water parameters of your tank? 

First thing to do whenever your fish are acting oddly, is to rule out water quality as an issue. I have found the presence of ammonia can cause fish to become more skittish than usual, which is probably triggered by stress.

Also what temperature are your goldfish being kept at if you have a heater in there? 

I am not understanding the last part of your post. Is your plakat in with your goldfish?


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

I agree with LBF. A 22 gal tank is too small for five goldfish. This is contributing to the problem. We still need number readings for ammonia, nitrite, nitrate, and pH. A temperature reading would also be good.


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

LittleBettaFish said:


> Even if they are fancy goldfish a 22 gallon tank is too small for five of them. Was the tank properly cycled before adding the goldfish and have you tested the water parameters of your tank?
> 
> First thing to do whenever your fish are acting oddly, is to rule out water quality as an issue. I have found the presence of ammonia can cause fish to become more skittish than usual, which is probably triggered by stress.
> 
> ...


Yes it was cycled. 82 degrees Fahrenheit. Yeah a plakat is in.


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

thekoimaiden said:


> I agree with LBF. A 22 gal tank is too small for five goldfish. This is contributing to the problem. We still need number readings for ammonia, nitrite, nitrate, and pH. A temperature reading would also be good.


Only one of the fish is big. The rest are small. I found out that that's how they sleep. They seem to be breathing...


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen (Dec 7, 2011)

You should definately get the plakat out of there. Goldfish are temperate fish, 82 is too hot for them. The plakat is probably loving it though. And are they fancy or common? Either way it's too small.


----------



## LadyVictorian (Nov 23, 2011)

Betta and Goldfish CAN'T live together. Both fish require TOTALLY different water temps and quality. Betta's need warmer water and goldfish need cooler water. Plus as your goldfish get larger they WILL eat the betta. They will eat anything that fits in their mouth.


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

You do know that goldfish grow between 8 and 12 inches long, right? A 22 gallon tank is way too small for 5 goldfish (even right now). They produce more ammonia than the average fish and need large quantities of water or at least large frequent water changes until you can find a more permanent solution. 

Your goldfish should not be sleeping up side down (I can only assume this is what you mean as you haven't described exactly what "playing possum" is). If you have fancy goldfish this is a sign of a swim bladder or digestive problem. Often times this is caused by poor water quality and poor quality food. In order to improve water quality, you will need a larger tank. 

On the subject of the plakat, he should not be in with goldfish. While goldfish can handle temps up to 90F, they shouldn't be in water warmer than 80F long term. Warmer water speeds up their metabolism and causes them to release more ammonia. They also need to be fed more at warmer temps to maintain a good weight; and of course more food in means more waste out. As your goldfish grow, the plakat will become food. Despite their bulbous bodies, even fancy goldfish can move rather quickly when they are hungry. A fully grown goldfish could swallow a plakat whole.


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

MaisyDawgThirteen said:


> You should definately get the plakat out of there. Goldfish are temperate fish, 82 is too hot for them. The plakat is probably loving it though. And are they fancy or common? Either way it's too small.


Common. The plakat is a baby like 1 inch.


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

LadyVictorian said:


> Betta and Goldfish CAN'T live together. Both fish require TOTALLY different water temps and quality. Betta's need warmer water and goldfish need cooler water. Plus as your goldfish get larger they WILL eat the betta. They will eat anything that fits in their mouth.


They aren't together. Perry is in her own tank and the goldfish are sharing their tank.


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

thekoimaiden said:


> You do know that goldfish grow between 8 and 12 inches long, right? A 22 gallon tank is way too small for 5 goldfish (even right now). They produce more ammonia than the average fish and need large quantities of water or at least large frequent water changes until you can find a more permanent solution.
> 
> Your goldfish should not be sleeping up side down (I can only assume this is what you mean as you haven't described exactly what "playing possum" is). If you have fancy goldfish this is a sign of a swim bladder or digestive problem. Often times this is caused by poor water quality and poor quality food. In order to improve water quality, you will need a larger tank.
> 
> On the subject of the plakat, he should not be in with goldfish. While goldfish can handle temps up to 90F, they shouldn't be in water warmer than 80F long term. Warmer water speeds up their metabolism and causes them to release more ammonia. They also need to be fed more at warmer temps to maintain a good weight; and of course more food in means more waste out. As your goldfish grow, the plakat will become food. Despite their bulbous bodies, even fancy goldfish can move rather quickly when they are hungry. A fully grown goldfish could swallow a plakat whole.


They sleep vertical and sometimes when they want to get back up, they swim upside down and then they get back up.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Yea, that's not normal. What are your readings?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

Definitely not normal. 

Your common goldfish are going to be majorly stunted in a tank of that size. I have personally first-hand seen the results of stunting caused by a too small tank as my poor goldfish is only half the size it should be. 

You have to realise, in ideal conditions, a goldfish can reach its adult size in only 1-2 years.

Keeping five potentially tank-busting fish in a 22 gallon tank is a recipe for disaster. I would suggest maybe rehoming or finding someone with a pond that could take them in.


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

*common goldfish need 55 gallons bare minimum for gro-out PER FISH. Your tank is WAY overstocked, and your 22 gal. could only fully support ONE fancy goldfish. Also, remove that poor PK!!!*


----------



## TheCrabbyTabby (Jul 7, 2012)

MyRainbowBettaFish said:


> *common goldfish need 55 gallons bare minimum for gro-out PER FISH. Your tank is WAY overstocked, and your 22 gal. could only fully support ONE fancy goldfish. Also, remove that poor PK!!!*


^
|
+1

A betta is a temperate or tropical water fish, while goldfish are cold water. A common goldfish should ideally be in a nice outdoor pond, if possible.


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen (Dec 7, 2011)

TheCrabbyTabby said:


> ^
> |
> +1
> 
> A betta is a temperate or tropical water fish, while goldfish are cold water. A common goldfish should ideally be in a nice outdoor pond, if possible.


***Goldfish are temperate, Bettas are tropical.


----------



## TheCrabbyTabby (Jul 7, 2012)

Ooops. 

My bad. I should honestly use a dictionary more often. >_<


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

Perry the platypus said:


> They sleep vertical and sometimes when they want to get back up, they swim upside down and then they get back up.


That is not normal. When goldfish sleep, they often sleep with their nose pointed slightly skyward, but to the degree it sounds like yours are doing it, sounds like swim bladder issues to me. 

Also I'd like to clarify what kind of goldfish you have (because that does change things slightly). How many of your goldfish have this general body shape, and how many of your goldfish have this general body shape.


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen (Dec 7, 2011)

TheCrabbyTabby said:


> Ooops.
> 
> My bad. I should honestly use a dictionary more often. >_<


 LOL No worries.


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

thekoimaiden said:


> That is not normal. When goldfish sleep, they often sleep with their nose pointed slightly skyward, but to the degree it sounds like yours are doing it, sounds like swim bladder issues to me.
> 
> Also I'd like to clarify what kind of goldfish you have (because that does change things slightly). How many of your goldfish have this general body shape, and how many of your goldfish have this general body shape.


1 goldfish is 4 inches long and 2 inches in width. The other one is 3 in. long and 1 in. in width. 2 of them are also 3 in. long but 1 in. width. The smallest one is 2 in. long and 1/2 in. width.


----------



## TheCrabbyTabby (Jul 7, 2012)

A goldfish that is that big (the 4 inch long one) NEEDS a bigger tank than a 20 gallon. No ifs ands or buts about it.


----------



## BettaQi (Jul 26, 2012)

Perry the platypus said:


> 1 goldfish is 4 inches long and 2 inches in width. The other one is 3 in. long and 1 in. in width. 2 of them are also 3 in. long but 1 in. width. The smallest one is 2 in. long and 1/2 in. width.


In general, the rule for goldfish is at least 20 gallons for the first one and ten gallons for each additional fish as long as the tank has DOUBLE the filtration for its size.

For example, at my workplace there is a 29 gallon tank with 3 goldfish in it. It has 2 GIANT filters on it, more double the capacity of the tank. It has filtration for 75 gallons.

BC goldfish produce more ammonia than other fish. They need additional oxygen, too, so airstones are recommended (the filters at work are HOB, so lots of surface agitation, no airstone necessary).

Please re-home your fish. They are slowly dying a painful death by ammonia burn to the gills.


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm................OK. I'll go buy a bigger tank on Saturday


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

5 single tails, you're looking at around 200 gallons.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TheCrabbyTabby (Jul 7, 2012)

Yeah, rehoming them is a much more affordable, and kinder, option here.


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

The white one is blind. That's why we took it home.


----------



## TheCrabbyTabby (Jul 7, 2012)

Fancy goldfish.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Oh those poor babies look so messed up. Which one is the single tail?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TheCrabbyTabby (Jul 7, 2012)

They look pale, like they are being kept in the dark or are being deprived of proper nutrition, their fins are clamped, and their eyes are all cloudy. That is a definite sign that the water quality is terrible and they are not being given the proper care. 

Poor babies. :-(


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

Is this a joke?


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

Perry the platypus said:


> Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm................OK. I'll go buy a bigger tank on Saturday


WAIT.
Something is not right here.

You told me you were 10 and you dont have money to get your betta a heater or a tank bigger than the 1/2 gallon you have.
So how are you getting a bigger tank?


----------



## TheCrabbyTabby (Jul 7, 2012)

Somethings fishy here, and its not the fish.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

*sigh*


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

teeneythebetta said:


> WAIT.
> Something is not right here.
> 
> You told me you were 10 and you dont have money to get your betta a heater or a tank bigger than the 1/2 gallon you have.
> So how are you getting a bigger tank?


I think you are getting this one mixed up with the Leaf :lol: Which is understandable ;-)



> About Perry the platypus
> Biography
> 
> Occupation
> ...


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

No I'm not getting confused.
This was perry I was talking to.
I believe it's all on my visitor messages


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

teeneythebetta said:


> No I'm not getting confused.
> This was perry I was talking to.
> I believe it's all on my visitor messages


Well then she lied about being a college student :roll:

and 5-10 years of fish experience? :rofl:

I think she is not really a dog expert either ;-)


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

registereduser said:


> Well then she lied about being a college student :roll:


-le sigh-


----------



## TheCrabbyTabby (Jul 7, 2012)

-____________________-


----------



## pittipuppylove (Feb 23, 2012)

Oh my goodness... Those poor fish.


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen (Dec 7, 2011)

Is this a troll thread?


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Alright guys if you aren't going to try and help, don't post here..
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## djembekah (Feb 13, 2012)

I know I saw this tank on tumblr.


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen (Dec 7, 2011)

djembekah said:


> I know I saw this tank on tumblr.


 :roll:


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

LadyVictorian said:


> Betta and Goldfish CAN'T live together. Both fish require TOTALLY different water temps and quality. Betta's need warmer water and goldfish need cooler water. Plus as your goldfish get larger they WILL eat the betta. They will eat anything that fits in their mouth.


so if I turn tiny, goldfish will eat me??


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen (Dec 7, 2011)

Little Leaf said:


> so if I turn tiny, goldfish will eat me??


 Exactly. :lol:


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Guys, seriously, I doubt the OP is keen on coming back if you guys behave the way you are.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

Olympia said:


> Guys, seriously, I doubt the OP is keen on coming back if you guys behave the way you are.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


It's okay by me I don't really care.


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

you dont care about your goldfish  What?!?

Maybe you could rehome them or sell all of the but one?


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

teeneythebetta said:


> WAIT.
> Something is not right here.
> 
> You told me you were 10 and you dont have money to get your betta a heater or a tank bigger than the 1/2 gallon you have.
> So how are you getting a bigger tank?


Those goldfish are my moms and I'll tell her that the goldfish are too cramped and she needs to buy a bigger tank. After all my mom really likes those fish.


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen (Dec 7, 2011)

So there is 5? She may be able to squeeze them into a 60 gallon? 75'd be better.


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

I'll think about it.


----------

